# Submit your Custom Backgrounds, to be included in the next GummyCharged



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey everyone..

I would like to create a set of community made custom background for the next release of GummyCharged and need your help









Please use this thread to submit your work.. Also please make sure all work is your own and not kanged


----------



## evolume (Jun 13, 2011)

Uncropped photos I took in Eastern Washington this weekend. Tried them all as DX wallpapers but can't decide which one I like best.

https://picasaweb.google.com/105392...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPj898mj646fOA&feat=directlink


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's one I made


















Nice and simple


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's a wallpaper I made. Not really gummy themed but i like it

Sent from my charge


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

KsKnightmare said:


> Here's a wallpaper I made. Not really gummy themed but i like it
> 
> Sent from my charge


Cool I really Like it







Can you post a larger one like say a 960X800 one


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

absolutely, i just did that real quick from my phone earlier and it didnt load right lol. this should be it though.

http://goo.gl/WlL0S
i couldnt get it to upload through attachments :/


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Another one


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

KsKnightmare said:


> Another one


I think something is wrong wtih that link







sad cause I really wanted to see it


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> I think something is wrong wtih that link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first or second one i posted ? lol


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

KsKnightmare said:


> the first or second one i posted ? lol


I only got the first one.. the second one does not show up in the thread


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 272


Sent from my charge


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

How many people have heard of digitalblasphemy? I'm a lifetime member there and the guy creates amazing desktop backgrounds. For each background he creates he also renders about 20 or so resolutions including dual, triple monitors and a variety of mobile sizes.

I'd highly recommend checking it out ( http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/wip.shtml ) and getting a subscription. I know this sounds like a sales job, but I genuinely love the guys work!

I haven't checked out the free gallery to see if any mobile renders are on there, but if there are you could probably ask him to include them in the ROM.


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Heres the links to these, i cant post them for some reason

Typography
http://goo.gl/VcJt8

Mario
http://goo.gl/LwdK5

Space Explosion 2
http://goo.gl/W5vtm


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

I wanted to make him look like he was made out of gummy bear material...oh well

Let's just call it a work in progress. Everything looks good on the phone except for the android guy...a little too blurry.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> I wanted to make him look like he was made out of gummy bear material...oh well
> 
> Let's just call it a work in progress. Everything looks good on the phone except for the android guy...a little too blurry.


 I like it!


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

*Click the thumbnails for full-sized*





Ok, so I found a cleaner Android Guy.

We got 3 options, with the guy, with the eye, and nothing at all.
Should I make one without the electricity too?


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

yes ^


----------

